# Roast Beef Sandwich on Garlic Focaccia Bread



## thirdeye (Oct 25, 2020)

Like a couple of others, a few days ago I cooked a top round roast and tonight Mrs ~t~ baked a pan of no-knead  Focaccia bread which was recommend to me by a member on another BBQ forum.  It was easy enough to make I even got to help! 






 It made great roast beef sandwiches.  The bread was lightly toasted in the oven, the shaved beef was dipped in hot aujus, and grilled peppers and onions added.   Looking down the road, the next batch of bread will have garlic and sun dried tomatoes.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 25, 2020)

Looks good.  I could do without the green things on top.    I am not a good bread maker and cant get my wife to do it.


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 25, 2020)

Looks delicious bud. I'd nail it


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 25, 2020)

looks great! Can't beat fresh baked bread...had to really make the sandwiches good 

Ryan


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 25, 2020)

Nice!  We are a Focaccia loving fam here!  Just love it when the wife makes it.....but still sans oven so we are missing out!


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 25, 2020)

You had me right up until the green olives. I'd still gobble it down, I'd just toss those olives into a glass of gin, Like! RAY


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 26, 2020)

Looks delicious!
Al


----------



## Sowsage (Oct 26, 2020)

Looks awesome! I'll have two please! Oh and I'll take everyone else's olives , Ryder and I can split them ....we love them around here.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 26, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> Looks good.  I could do without the green things on top.    I am not a good bread maker and cant get my wife to do it.



Buy her a bread baker.     

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 26, 2020)

Nice looking sammie. I would like Duke's and horseradish.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 26, 2020)

Looks Fantastic, Thirdeye!!
Nice Job!!
Like.
BTW: That would make Great Bear-Bait !!

Bear


----------



## thirdeye (Oct 26, 2020)

Oops.... I forgot to post the LINK to the recipe.  Oh, and rest assured.... sometimes those 'green things' do make their way into a martini.

This is a refrigerator rise bread, that does not need kneading (pun intended).  You mix the ingredients (we used a 5 quart plastic pail) and put in the beer fridge.  I did this loaf for 18 hours in the fridge, next time I'm going to use 24 to 26 hours. At the end of that time you knock down the dough and let it rise on the counter for 4 hours.  It truly is easy to make.  I tried toast this morning and that was great too.


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 26, 2020)

hmm....................Bread looks good. And that sammich! WOWSA!
Jim


----------



## yankee2bbq (Oct 26, 2020)

YEAP! That sammich looks good! Great job!!


----------



## mrq (Dec 3, 2020)

civilsmoker said:


> Nice!  We are a Focaccia loving fam here!  Just love it when the wife makes it.....but still sans oven so we are missing out!


Have you tried baking in your smoker or bbq?  A baking stone really helps.


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 3, 2020)

mrq said:


> Have you tried baking in your smoker or bbq?  A baking stone really helps.


Oh yes I have baked many times (very successfully)  in both the copper pot (stick smoker) and pellet.  Both do a fine job! Just not my wifes Focaccia, you just don't mess with certain things....


----------

